# Lenovo Y580 + BF3?



## CheGuevara23 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit folgenden Spezifikationen:

Intel Core i7-3610QM (4x 2.30 GHz)

GeForce GTX660m (2GB VRAM)

6GB RAM

Ich habe mir gestern für 14€ BF3 gekauft und war nach dem 1. Spielstart ziemlich frustriert, mit folgenden Grafikeinstellungen erreichte Ich gerade einmal nicht immer konstante 30 FPS:

1024x768 60hz (Der Bildschrim geht bis 1366x768)

Alles auf Gering und der Rest so niedrig wie möglich. (Ich spielte wohlgemerkt den Singleplayer! und hatte solche FPS-Zahlen 

Klar, Laptop und BF3 ist keine gute Kombi, aber Ich habe Tests und Gameplays mit exakt dem gleichen Notebook und BF3 und teilweise liefs auf Ultra und 1366x768 flüssig die restlichen Videos hatten die Einstellungen auf Hoch und die Auflösung war auch hier bei 1366x768 und Ich frage mich nun wie so etwas sein kann. Ich bin gerade an der PS3 deshalb kannn Ich eure Tipps erst umsetzen, wenn morgen mein Internet wieder geht und Ich ins Spiel komme (Origin <3)

Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Ratschläge.
mfg.


----------



## cryzen (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

wenn du diese videos bei youtube gesehen hast werden die zu 90% alle fake sein das packt so gut wie kein laptop mit einer sgpu


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Da stimmt was nicht.

Läuft alles auf Hochleistung per Profil?

Laut den Tests: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ musst du auf minimal bei voller Auflösung 70FPS haben.

Sind alle deine Treiber Up-To-Date, bzw vorhanden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Ich denke mal das du nur ein Treiberproblem hast.
Eigentlich sollte der Laptop automatische von der Intel HD4000 auf die GTX 660M umschalten.

guck mal im Nvidea-Treiber -> 3D-Einstellungen -> und dann sollte bevorzugter Grafikprozessor auf "automatische Auswahl" stehen
ansonsten auch noch das Lenovo Energy Management checken. Nicht, dass da Energiesparmodus eingestellt ist.

PS: Die Videos sind nicht übertrieben, hab den Laptop selber nur mit 8GB Ram. Eigentlich läuft das Spiel mit 40+ (mal auch nur 30) FPS mit Ultra Settigs, HBAO, aber OHNE verzögertem Anti-Aliasing in nativer Auflösung.

Selbst der Multiplayer sollte gut laufen. Gefühlt läuft es deutlich besser als mit einen Phenom II x6 1090t.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Ich werde mal alles durchschauen und wenn mein i-net wieder geht auch die treiber checken. gibts eig außer dem nvidia-grafiktreiber sonst noch irgendwelche treiber die ich brauche? kann jemand eine liste erstellen? kenne mich da nicht aus...


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Hier findetse alle nötigen Treiber: Lenovo Support - Treiber und Software herunterladen (DE)

der chipsatz und der video treiber sind die wichtigsten. den video treiber ab hier laden, is der aktuellste NVIDIA DRIVERS 310.90WHQL


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Danke  Ich werde alles nötige herunterladen. Die Einstellungen sind jetzt alle auf maximaler Leistung gestellt. Wenn Ich wieder Internet habe und alle Treiber installiert sind werde Ich meine Erfahrungen wegen den FPS hier reinschreiben


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Ich habe euch nicht vergessen. Ich werde mit euch meine Erfahrungen teilen, doch der Download läuft seit 15uhr und Ich bin bei 86%, seit 5,5h !!! 

Ziemlich bescheiden diese Downloadgeschwindigkeit.

Falls Ich heute noch zum Spielen komme sage Ich euch ob die Tipps geholfen haben und wieviele FPS ich habe.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*

Nach fast 7 Stunden Download und Installierzeit ist Battlefield 3 nun Startbereit. Im Singleplayer läuft es auf Ultra/1366x768/4xMSAA/Post-Antialaising auf Hoch/16xAF/HBAO mit 40fps (39-48) wie das alles im Multiplayer aussehen wird weiß Ich noch nicht, da Ich erst den Singleplayer durchspielen will.

€: Tut mir Leid, Ich habe die Regeln bezüglich des Doppelpostens vergessen, Ich hab hier schon einen Dreifachpost  Wird nicht nochmal vorkommen 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Sollte Ich noch den FXAA-Injector installieren?


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lenovo Y580 + BF3 ???*



CheGuevara23 schrieb:


> Nach fast 7 Stunden Download und Installierzeit ist Battlefield 3 nun Startbereit. Im Singleplayer läuft es auf Ultra/1366x768/4xMSAA/Post-Antialaising auf Hoch/16xAF/HBAO mit 40fps (39-48) wie das alles im Multiplayer aussehen wird weiß Ich noch nicht, da Ich erst den Singleplayer durchspielen will.
> 
> €: Tut mir Leid, Ich habe die Regeln bezüglich des Doppelpostens vergessen, Ich hab hier schon einen Dreifachpost  Wird nicht nochmal vorkommen
> 
> ...



Was hat dir denn jetzte geholfen? du hattest doch bf3 schon auf dem y580, ich versteh das nicht ganz.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

Das Hauptproblem war wahrscheinlich, dass es auf dem Energiesparmodus gestellt war. Ich hab das OS neu installiert (nur Origin, BF3 und die Treiber sind drauf) Mehr fällt mir irgendwie garnicht ein. Es wird wohl an dem Energiesparmodus gelegen haben... Ich habe grade im Treiber alles aktiviert was ging und lade gerade den fxaa-injector (v1.3 beta (ohne performance) ist das die richtige?) und werde mal schauen obs dann immernoch mit 40-50fps läuft :p


€: Im Treiber ist alles an und der fxaa-injector 1.3 beta ist installiert und es läuft immernoch stabil mit 40-50fps.

Eine Frage hab ich da noch, irgendwie merke Ich gar keinen Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne den injector, bei nem Youtube Tut wurde gesagt, einfach in das Hauptverzeichnis kopieren und das Spiel starten. Ist das richtig so? Und ist 1.3beta die richtige Version oder gibts eine andere/bessere die Ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## the.hai (22. Januar 2013)

Ja, auf energiesparmodus geht nichts, wenns alles so kastriert eingestellt ist....aber dafür hätteste nich alles neuinstallieren müssen^^ der neueste von mir gepostete grafiktreiber ist aber auch ein muss, also installieren


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

Der 310.90 ist schon installiert. Das mit dem neuinstallieren ist so, da Ich ausversehen ein paar wichtige Dateien im System gelöscht hatte musste Ich sowieso alles neu installieren 

Ich hab gelesen, dass man durch Benutzung von Mods gebannt werden kann. Sollte Ich den fxaa-injector also löschen? Und wenn nein ist die 1.3 beta die richte Version oder gibts eine bessere?


----------



## jerazi (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mir auch ein y580 gekauft und mich über mangelnde Grafikleistung gewundert. Inzwischen wurde das Notebook ausgetauscht, da es wohl bei einigen Geräten einen Hardware-Serienfehler zu geben scheint. In den Foren von Lenovo findet man Einiges dazu, auch wie man diesen "Lenovo-Bug" identifiziert.
Z.B. hier: Lenovo Y580 Bug - Page 14 - Lenovo Community


----------

